# Monthly expenditure for a couple in Melbourne



## Kiran Kumar (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Everybody

Can some one point out what would be the monthly average expenditure for a couple in Melbourne with a rented accomodation of approx 400$ per week?


Regards,
Kiran


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Check the top of the page.. there is a cost of living thread

Maiden


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

400X4=1600 ===>Rent
100X5=500====> utility and bills
100X4=400 ====>Weekly groceries
100X2=200 ===>Travel passes
500X1=500 ===>recreations. 
======================
approx 3200

Again it depends, how much you would spend on utilities, groceries and recreation every month.


----------

